# where to let LGDs roam?



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

ok 'the plan' is to devide the property into thirds i am looking at 3 17 acre thirds electric fenced over all and semi-perminant deviders if it works out this time lol.. so i have one third that will be corn millet squash etc etc etc 1 third to be garden(i am thinking about leaving guinnea in there to feast upon insects so idk if even allowing a LGD in there would be nessicary.. will a guinnea eat a gopher lol and 1/3 1-2 day rotation pasture for a couple dexter/calf heritage turkeys and perhaps mule ducks,
so how much acess should LGDs have the guinneas are smart/stoopid enough to get into a tree or roof i think ,but should LGD be allowed in with guinneas? or just in with the majority of the animals.. we once had a dog who loved fresh dug potatos.. will LGDs destroy a row crop feild? so what should they have open acess to? a fox in the row crops maybe just inches from snatching a turkey

is there a way to let a LGD pass a devider fence? like a doggie door with one the 'key' fobs on thier collar

thanks in advance


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Our Pyr decided a long time ago that she would go where she pleased. Pyrs are natural roamers. I don't know about other LGD. We tried electric fences, I took her for walks on a lease around the perimiter of the pasture where we wished her to stay, even tried a shock collar. The good news is that she never goes very far. If a LGD wants out they will jump out, dig out, climb out or go through a fence.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

to let dogs in all areas but not the livestock or fowl... think about letting the dogs go under the fence using a culvert pipe... like this but not so big
http://www.specialtysupply.com/corrugated-pipe.asp

if you can get the pipe to go down and back up slightly the goats won't attempt it.

this gives the dogs (any breed) access to all fenced areas.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

mm interesting on setting tunnels. i had considered for a very short time movable ramps lol but even though i doubt a cow/calf will go over duck or turkey probably will. although i think even with clipped wing they will pop over a 4 foot fence if the mood strikes them right

i thought there was livestock guardians ie bond and generally stay in or near the 'herd' and land guardians that will guard the whole premises basically. i feel i am miss understanding something here. i know they will all try to expand/wander/explore. but it seemed by description that livestock guards were more livestock bonding not land guarding(as much)


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

I have been trying to figure a way to let my dogs roam all over, and for awhile I have had them jumping through a gate that has about a 12"-18" opening about 18" up. It worked great until the goats figured out they could do the same. Now I don't know what to do.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I read an article once where someone built 'doggy doors' into the wire fence of their pasture. They would cut a hole in the wire(Like Curtis B suggested) and then have a bigger cut of wire to hang over the hole. They then taught the dogs to push the wire flap open and slip through. Only problem is this method would make a door that only opens one way, so for two way access you would need two doors. 

I think I read someone did this so the dogs could go pasture to pasture and so the dogs had a seperate area to eat that the goats didn't get into.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

linn said:


> Our Pyr decided a long time ago that she would go where she pleased. Pyrs are natural roamers. I don't know about other LGD. We tried electric fences, I took her for walks on a lease around the perimiter of the pasture where we wished her to stay, even tried a shock collar. The good news is that she never goes very far. If a LGD wants out they will jump out, dig out, climb out or go through a fence.


Our experience too.


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

sticky_burr said:


> i thought there was livestock guardians ie bond and generally stay in or near the 'herd' and land guardians that will guard the whole premises basically. i feel i am miss understanding something here. i know they will all try to expand/wander/explore. but it seemed by description that livestock guards were more livestock bonding not land guarding(as much)


Some breeds (Tibetan Mastiff for example??) tend more toward defending the land first and the stock/humans second. But I think most LGDs are more likely to bond closely with living beings and divide their time between the stock or people and their perimeter fence patrols. I know Maremmas do for sure, and I believe Anatolians and Great Pyrs also do.


----------

